# Marsh's Nips bottle



## Scotiaspinner (Jul 8, 2011)

I cleaned some more bottles and took some more pictures.  []

 First one says "Marsh's Nips" on it, which I Googled but didn't find anything.  I like the style of the writing.

 You can see from the pics that it's just over 5 inches tall and the seam goes over the lip.
 The bottom has a capital D in a diamond shape as seen in the 4th picture.
 The glass is clear but has some rather large bubbles in it in a couple of places.

 Any ideas on what Marsh's Nips was?  What does the D in the diamond mean?  
 Thanks!
 Claire


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 8, 2011)

Cute! The D mark is the Dominion Glass Co in Canada and the bottle looks like a small juice.
 Are you in Canada?


----------



## Scotiaspinner (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks!  Yes, in Nova Scotia, east coast of Canada.  I think some of the other bottles I found yesterday have the same D in the diamond so that is very helpful to know the company!  I thought it might have been alcohol because it seems that some people refer to a "nip" as a measure of alcohol, being 30 mL of it.  I thought perhaps it was an early version of the little sample bottles of alcohol.  But I could not find any reference to the "Marsh" company.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 9, 2011)

"Scotcia" I should have guessed. I was off an 11 hour day so forgive me and welcome to the forum if a haven't yet.
 Here's some info on it and a site with a list of other maker marks.
[font="sans-serif, arial, helvetica, geneva"]D  in a diamond........Dominion Glass Company, Montreal, Quebec &  other locations (1913-??). "D within a diamond" mark was reportedly  first used by Dominion in 1928. The mark used before that time  was just a diamond (on their insulators), but I'm not certain if that  was also true of their bottles.   [/font]CHECK THIS OUT
 And the HOME PAGE


----------



## Scotiaspinner (Jul 10, 2011)

Cool!  Thanks for the helpful sites!  This will be great for me as I research my bottles!


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 10, 2011)

Other plants of Dominion Glass: Hamilton, Toronto, Wallaceburg, Redcliff, and, I think, Vancouver area somewhere.


----------



## Scotiaspinner (Jul 11, 2011)

I seem to have quite a lot of bottles with that mark, which is I suppose not surprising since I am in Canada.  I'm on the east coast though, so probably most of them are from the Ontario or Quebec plants


----------



## RCO (Jul 24, 2016)

I just found 2 of these bottles swimming and figured I'd revive this post in an attempt to find out more about them . mine doesn't have the dominion mark but maybe a c in a triangle and a 7


----------



## RCO (Jul 24, 2016)

Earliest Production Date:1919 Latest Production Date:1930 Description:A clear glass mould made cylindrical bottle with a metal, gold coloured bottle cap. 'Marsh's Nip' is moulded onto the body of the bottle. 'Marsh's Niagara Falls' is written on the metal bottle cap with red lettering. An indistinguishable symbol inside an inverted triangle is embossed on the bottom of the bottle along with the number "4" underneath it. History of Use:These bottles and tines were found underneath the old summer kitchen at Jack Thorne's house in Lorne Park. his house was built in 1919 and these items date from then up until the 1930's. Jack found these artifacts while remodelling his house in 1973. The previous owner was a man named white who worked for the Toronto General Hospital as a radiologist. 




http://www.rcip-chin.gc.ca/bd-dl/ar...+EQ+''MUSEUMS+OF+MISSISSAUGA''')&upp=0&m=3686 




( this site seems to think they have a connection to Niagara Falls and were from just before the 30's ? never really heard of marsh's nip ? so not sure )


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 30, 2016)

It was grape juice, and based out of Niagara Falls although it looks like they had a nationwide distribution, or were at least attempting that in 1921.  Here's what I found: "A Good Idea — would be the purchasing of a small stock of Marsh's Grape Juice — but the profits will re- pay you doubly. This delicious Grape Juice is of a high standard quality — pressed from sound Concord grapes. The Marsh Grape Juice Company Niagara Falls, Ont. Agents for Ontario, Quebec and Maritime Provinces : The MacLaren Wright, Ltd. Toronto and Montreal Agents for British Columbia : F.G. Evans Co., Ltd. Toronto and Montreal " That's what I found here: https://archive.org/stream/cangrocerjulydec1921toro/cangrocerjulydec1921toro_djvu.txt  They didn't seem to be too successful, since I've never seen one of their bottles before.


----------



## RCO (Aug 1, 2016)

after not finding any of these I actually found a third bottle at another location about a week ago , its not in as nice shape , very worn and scratched from being underwater and near rocks and such . 

Niagara falls would make sense as its where a lot of the grapes and fruit was grown back then . Welches has a similar grape juice bottle which is common to find, its likely they had a much bigger share of the juice market back then , so marshes was a small player in Canada .


----------

